# Nick MW:s old car now in Sweden



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

Will do a short presentation of me and my new car. My name is Peter and have been on the gtr forum for a while. Sold my old R32GTR last summer and my plans was to buy a R34GTR but that will be a later project. Start looking for a new R32GTR so I put in a tread under ”wanted”, my requierments was *no* resprayed car in different color,*No *rollcage etc. But it was really easy to change my mind when I saw Nicks car, with that spec and so nice looking car I just love it. And it was just a plessure to do buissiness with Nick, he picked me up at Stansted airport drive me to Tillbury docs (I not like to drive on left side on the road). The worst thing was the long trip with the ferry, 37hrs just me and a truck driver from Lattvia that couldn’t speak any English. After that I have 5 hrs driving home from Gothenburg in rain all the way home, but the car runs wery well without any problem the only problem I have was to get in to the garage because of the low height of the car

My plans for the car now is first to have it registrated in Sweden, then some upgrade in winter new Splitfire coilpack, new SARD fuel rail with regulator and change the height a little in front. Maybe upgrade the brakes in front to K-sport or D2 8 calipers but dont know if it's nessesary. I have put in a new Nismo mat set in the car and a Greddy air diversion plate in front. Here’s some pics:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

That's one hell of a good looking R32:bowdown1: , shame it's not on our shores anymore:bawling: :bawling:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nice white R32 . . . actually there will be more cars going away from the UK in the future . . . as many people in europe now getting interested in jap. performance cars from japan. Some figured out , how to register those cars in the EU and the right hand steering wheel is nomore a problem in the heads of the people too . . . .


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Peter - it was an absolute pleasure dealing with you and knowing it was going to such a good home took a great deal of the pain of losing my pride and joy.

I really hope that she is good to you and I really look forward to seeing how its development progresses in your hands.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Peter.....you lucky lucky man:clap:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful example, and love those wheels..


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

The car is awesome - and the pics a very nice too.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lucky Lucky man !! I feel for ya Nick


----------



## GTST R32 (Sep 20, 2005)

thats a very nice car verry clean ideed.:bowdown1: 

Dude is that a veilside rear bumper?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

It is indeed along with side skirts.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Nick MW said:


> It is indeed along with side skirts.


How the hell could you sell that car?!!!!!!

It is friggin awesome (and I never saw it in the flesh)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Don't -I know, I know 

Why oh why do I keep opening this thread!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Nick - sod the cobra - 34gtr 



Nick MW said:


> Don't -I know, I know
> 
> Why oh why do I keep opening this thread!!


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

GTST R32 said:


> thats a very nice car verry clean ideed.:bowdown1:
> 
> Dude is that a veilside rear bumper?



That's actully the one bit i don't like on the car..That rear bumper.. The rest is a beauty!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

:bawling: :bawling: :sadwavey:


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

Some pics of the car last hours on English land. I,m sure Nick had a tear in his eyes when leaving the car in Tilbury docs.
It was a he.. of a wind in Uk, look like 40 year old Punk Rocker in the hair 

























Keep you updated whats happened to the car further on.

Pete


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Very nice. :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

GrahamM said:


> Very nice. :smokin: :smokin:


Think youre missing your old GTR Graham? that one was also very nice, looked at it many times.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

awesome R32


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Ser bra ut 

(Looks Nice)


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Some new parts*

Just some small updates about the car. Have bought an alum radiator 40mm thick, SARD billet fuel rail with SARD racing regulator. Splitfire coil packs. ARC twin open dumps. All braided houses shall be changed to SAMCO, breather houses, radiator and all on the Greddy hard pipe kit, to what colour I wont tell:smokin: they aren’t blue I put some pics up when they are in the car. New carbon fibre hood pins from NRG. Snap off quick release kit.
More updates later.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

my god nick you look like a car salesman in that picture. LOL


----------



## Stiver3 (Mar 27, 2006)

That looks stunning! Perfect!


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

Promise Nick to put up some new photos of the car. Inside the car there aren’t so much changes more than removing the roll cage, put in a Snap off for the steering wheel, new mats. Outside I fitted a set of D-speed clear/smoked corners and changed the wheel nuts to Grex racing in same colour as the Rota wheels.

In the engine bay I do some repainting and polished the hard pipe kit. I changed most of the old housings (braided and blue Samco) to Samco purple ones (still waiting for some more) also put in a new set of Splitfire coil pack with a new harness kit. A carbon cover for the coils was also fitted. ARC open blow off valves is installed and new Apexi dual funnel air filters. A new Cusco carbon tower bar for the stabilisation in the front and a GT carbon cooling panel to match the other carbon parts. A complete new ATS/Carbonetic clutch will be fitted this weekend for the next weekends track days.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

this is in my top 10 most beautiful R32 GTR I´ve seen


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

^^^^^^^^ I agree, gorgeous car.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful R32. Congrats.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thank you Peter  You are now doing all of the bits I would have planned on next and it makes me miss it all the more but hope it is still everything you had hoped for. Hope to see it in the flesh again one day.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

looks very very very good!

congrats


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

mouth watering


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

Nick MW said:


> Thank you Peter  You are now doing all of the bits I would have planned on next and it makes me miss it all the more but hope it is still everything you had hoped for. Hope to see it in the flesh again one day.


Thanks guys for all good comments, Yes Nick I’m satisfied with the car and it was the best available R32 at that time and the car had the right parts on it from the beginning. Now I can change things to set my personal touch on the car. I'll update with some photos after the next weekends Japmeet in Sweden


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice white R32

just keep up mate


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

maxman said:


> nice white R32
> 
> just keep up mate


Youre R34 really looking good too. My next Skyline will be a white R34 with carbon hood and that type of wheels exactly my taste (except the rear spoiler sorry) tell me when its for sale mate:thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

We fitted the new Carbonetics twin carbon clutch yesterday at my work, now Peters white beauty is ready for next weekend at Japmeet :clap:


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

one of my favourite R32's on this board, lovely car! Top spec!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

z3gga said:


> one of my favourite R32's on this board, lovely car! Top spec!


didnt topspec import it??? i know terrible pun lol 
lovely car


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

They certainly did Micky....


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> We fitted the new Carbonetics twin carbon clutch yesterday at my work, now Peters white beauty is ready for next weekend at Japmeet :clap:


Thanks for a good job guys (Peter & Henke) and with the Redline oil in the gearbox its a real beauty to handle:thumbsup:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Any chance of seeing the D-speed clear/smoked corners in a full view of the car aswell to see how it looks Peter?


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

>


Nick MW: 
You must've had a blast seeing this Swedish wannabee Will Smith in Men In Black with the shades on a cloudy windy day and with a proper Nissan racing t-shirt from the early 80's looking like a finnish flag  :thumbsup: 

Creds for a flawless taken care of R32 GT-R Nick! 

Cheers


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

So glad your R32 went to a good home, Nick  

Good upgrades, Peter  

I know this car will go from strength to strength in your hands


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

kennyc said:


> Any chance of seeing the D-speed clear/smoked corners in a full view of the car aswell to see how it looks Peter?


Yes I'll take a better photo this week of the whole car I also fitted clear/smoked side lenses from Audi A3 that match


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

iksvo said:


> Nick MW:
> You must've had a blast seeing this Swedish wannabee Will Smith in Men In Black with the shades on a cloudy windy day and with a proper Nissan racing t-shirt from the early 80's looking like a finnish flag  :thumbsup:
> 
> Creds for a flawless taken care of R32 GT-R Nick!
> ...


  You give me a good laugh this morning. I can agree it looks really stupid and it was my 11 year old son that says "Dad you look like a 40 year old punk rocker"


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Peter GTR32 said:


> Yes I'll take a better photo this week of the whole car I also fitted clear/smoked side lenses from Audi A3 that match


Hopefully we can arrange a photosession with Peters (the silverone) And 2 other cars


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

Here are some pics from the Swedish Japmeet and my first track event with this car and my first time on a track except from 402m driving. The car runs very well, no problems at all with the brakes ( std calipers and DBA discs and project mu pads) the only problem was that my new ATS/Carbonetic clutch slips 2-3 times and the tyres where over heated after 6-7 laps but I think it was because of my bad line choice on the track.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Some great pictures there.


----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

More Skyline pics from Japmeet on this link
Skyline.se :: Läser ämne - Bilder från Utställningen på Japmeet


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

She goes well on track doesn't she  Makes me miss it all over again!

I only ever managed one track day in it and loved every minute. I too found the brake setup great but sorry to hear the new clutch is giving you aggro, hope you get it sorted soon Peter.


----------

